# Can anyone recomend me a graphics tablet?



## Brill (Mar 11, 2013)

for about $250, for some one that is a slight begineer, that will work eith windows 8. Also can someone recommend an art program that works with windows 8? 
Its for a friend who is getting into art and has a touch screen windows slate (the one with windows 8)


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm in the belief that wacom is still the industry standard, so either getting a medium sized intuos or bamboo would be the usual choice. Should work just fine with windows 8 but I guess the drivers are pretty new so there might be some fine tuning (read: updating drivers). I personally had an intuos 3 as my first tablet (instead of the bamboo that I think is more aimed for beginners) since I wanted all of the pressure sensitivity I could get.

I don't know for what purpose the tablet will be for, but I think it's important to understand that in order to create drawings with a graphics tablet you actually need to know how to draw with the traditional method. Drawing with a tablet will still feel quite different from traditional drawing at first, but it only took me a day or so to get used to looking my monitor instead of watching my hand/the pen. I'm still working on my drawings skills though.


as for programs I've only used photoshop more, but there are lots of digital painters also using corel painter or paint tool SAI since they're specifically made for that purpose, whereas photoshop is just a general image-editing software. Mixing and matching would probably work just fine too. Unfortunately I have no clue about windows 8 support for these, but in any case I'd advise to give each of the trials a try, or at least reading up about their differences.


----------

